# Prayers for Newtown, Conn



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I would like to start by saying I can't even imagine losing a child. I would like to send my prayers to all the family's affected by this senseless act of cowardly violence. What is happening to this world?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

How horrible! I too am praying for the families. What a senseless act toward innocent victims. I just saw where the shooter has been identified and his parents found shot to death in their home.


----------



## AshleyAndSophiePup (Aug 24, 2012)

I just heard about all this. I can't imagine someone thinking "I think I'll go shoot up an ELEMENTARY school today!" It makes me sick. He killed 18 small children, and 7 adults trying to PROTECT these kids. I don't know why anyone would think of doing something like this.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Humanity as we know is really going down hill fast!!!!! my heart goes out to those that have been affected by this!!!


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

This is so sad  All those babies  Doing lots of praying today.....


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

God bless that whole town will be in mourning , it's terrible it really is my heart breaks for the families f those young babies lost  xx


----------



## kaeco510 (Sep 28, 2012)

I work mere miles away from this school and it has been so hard to keep a happy face on for the kids all day when I just feel like I am going to be sick. Those poor innocent angels...the ones who survived will never ever be the same. I can't even imagine what would possess someone to do such a horrendous thing.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

I don't mean to start a firestorm, but if these people who commit crimes against children are not punished, things will only get worse. I know this guy is dead--saved us, the taxpayers, from keeping him up for the rest of his life--but why don't we have a judicial system that will take perpetrators, as soon as they are found guilty, out and hang them or put him up against a fence and shoot him. If that happened just a few times, this would stop. There is no one so low as the ones that hurt children and animals.


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

My prayers go out to those poor people in CT. How anyone can do something like this is beyond me. I just read that the shooters mother was a teacher at that school. Shootings at schools, shootings at malls, shootings at movie theaters... What is happening to this world that would motivate someone to do such a horrible thing.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry to say this : happens mostly ONLY in America. Why ? because you love soooo much your guns. And as long as it does not touch yourself you don't care about gun control. The Second Amendment was certainly good 200 years ago but not anymore today. This latest shooting will be on the news for another maybe 2 weeks (everybody praying and crying over it) and then everybody will have forgotten about it until next shooting. Oh sure, it's people that kill, NOT the guns. BUT if people would NOT HAVE guns they would not be able to kill people. And it would be difficult for one man to kill 30 people with a knife at one time.

Disclaimer : this is my own opinion and is not directed at any one in particular.

I am glad that his mother died too. Can you imagine living with that guilt of your own son killing so many people ? Not sure about this one, but they think he killed his brother too. So many families having to deal with such an horror just before Christmas. The ones who died are the lucky ones. The ones who are left are the ones who have to deal with the pain. I wonder what karma was or is in those people's life.


----------



## WeeGrace (Oct 22, 2012)

Oh my word only hearing about this!! How awful. We're there many hurt/killed the poor families teachers and friends that have lost a loved one student or friend. This is awful!! Sayin prayers for those who are affected and so close to Christmas may all these little ones be in a happy place.xxx


----------



## Lynzodolly (Sep 15, 2012)

Grace there was 27 or 26 killed 18 children  xx


----------



## Lily12 (May 24, 2012)

I cannot fathom why anyone would want to hurt innocent children. My heart goes out to the affected families.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My prayers are with the families of everyone involved - children, staff and community. Some of those teachers who tried to protect their classes and shield them from evil are truly heroes.


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

This breaks my heart. I just cried and cried reading about it. Those poor sweet babies. So young and innocent. And all their parents and the families of the adults too its just heartbreaking to say the least.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

This is one time that I will pray with all my heart.
I pray that glorious angels received these innocent little souls and carried them to the Heart of God, where they are home safe.
I pray that to some extent that the millions who are in grief can take away some small part of the unbearable grief the families are suffering.
I pray that the children who survived this unspeakable tragedy will be blessed with forgetfulness.


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Such a senseless act. It is a crazy world we live in. Prayers to all those affected by this.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

tragedy


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I saw this after coming home tonight. It's so unbelieveable. This does happen in other countries,not to the extent it does here...
Many of these perps have a lot in common, loners, broken homes, fascination with violent games and the latest shooters all got their guns illegally,they stole them...
(the theater shooter bought them legally yes)...

I think gun ownership should be harder to achieve,they all should have to go through the same rigorous background checks to buy as they do to conceal carry.

Concealed carry is hard to get... there's FBI background checks, medical history, psych history, criminal history... all checked..

We carry because we travel with a lot of gold and diamonds for shows....I'm also alone in the evenings and at night, out in the country side where no one an hear you cry for help...

I don't think a gun ban will make a difference,criminals will always have guns... a gun can be made with simple tools and parts from a plumbing or hardware store. Anyone can make a weapon of mass destruction, a grenade or a bomb isn't hard to make either...sadly...

As a psych nurse,I know if someone wants to kill many people,they will figure out a way and it's not hard to obtain items to carry that out..

Tougher gun laws,you bet we need them, I'm all for it,you shouldn't be able to buy ammunition through the post, you should be able to cash and carry a rifle from a gun show....but we also need to look at the violent movies and games are young people are playing and watching...They're desensatized to violence and death from these things...

A common thread with many of them is they play these games and eventually the thrill level is gone and they want to see what it's like to kill something for real,starting with animals and eventually people...Kids think you can just get up and keep firing and fighting after being shot, it's what they see in games and on TV, but I can tell you from personal experience,I saw two people shot in front of me in the Army.. when they were shot, one in the leg and the other in the chest,they both went down and neither got up....

A gun isn't deadly in a case or a cabinet... it's deadly in the wrong hands...Anything is deadly in the wrong hands, a hammer, a golf club,scew driver, even a nail gun...

90% of responsible gun owners do not shoot anyone...most haven't even shot a varmit...many collect and never shoot period...

Guns make it easier and takes away the personal aspect of killing,but they're not the problem, it's society. It's how society has placed so little value on life, any life.... I wish I didn't have to own a gun to worry about the safety of myself of my family.

In other countries where guns are banned they have more bombings, saran gas and other lethal gas poisonings ,if people want to kill they will find a way to do it...(when I was in Japan in 2004,there was a Saran gas bomb set off in the underground). 

All I can think of right now is the parents and family of the victims, right now their family is thinking of them laying on the cold floor and they can't see them or hug them...


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

We've had it touch our lives closely too, relatives that have killed themselves, friends that have done so, and those who've attempted or have killed an ex... and two people shot in front of me...Like I said ,I wish we lived in a world where guns weren't needed....

Most who own them legally aren't committing most of these crimes, it's people obtaining them illegally...who are...

It's not that people love guns,some do but I think it's deeper than that.
We do jewellery shows and if we were robbed,I'd gladly gift wrap and load the jewellery up for them if they wouldn't harm us, but the reality is, if they kill us, they increases their chances to get away with the crime and if they're caught,by the time it's plead down and "goodtime" served..3 days off a sentence for each single day they don't get into trouble while in jail... they'll be lucky to serve an extra 6 months for killing us... So the law gives them no incentive to not kill us.

Gun control laws are too lax and penalties are too lax...society is too sick... a recipe for tragedy to be repeated...


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I stand by my right to have possession of fire arms. I have always lived with guns in the house. I feel more secure knowing that I would not be helpless if it came to that. But, I do not have a Glock....or whatever that is. I uphold the right to bear arms. It makes me sick to think that a twenty something psychotic person had access to powerful semi- automatic weapons of destruction. I am going to keep still and reserve judgement until I learn more. But I do want to learn more. Like why this unbalanced person had so many...so many....killing machines at his disposal.??????


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

My heart is just breaking for all involved in this senseless tragedy. There have been way too many random shootings, my hope is that there will be more programs and more help made available to those seeking to get help with mental illness and that insurance companies pay 100% for counselling and medications. Unfortunately this seems to be a growing epidemic in this country and there is very little to no help available to those needing the help. Also:

If you would like to mail sympathy cards or letters of support and solidarity to the school, the school address appears to be:

Sandy Hook Elementary School
12 Dickenson Drive
Sandy Hook, CT 06482


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

First, I want to say that this is horrific tragedy. These poor children and adults that have been killed and affected by this is just beyond unacceptable and horrible. My prayers are with the families and the community.




MalteseJane said:


> Sorry to say this : happens mostly ONLY in America. Why ? because you love soooo much your guns. And as long as it does not touch yourself you don't care about gun control. The Second Amendment was certainly good 200 years ago but not anymore today. This latest shooting will be on the news for another maybe 2 weeks (everybody praying and crying over it) and then everybody will have forgotten about it until next shooting. Oh sure, it's people that kill, NOT the guns. BUT if people would NOT HAVE guns they would not be able to kill people. And it would be difficult for one man to kill 30 people with a knife at one time.





MalteseJane said:


> Disclaimer : this is my own opinion and is not directed at any one in particular.




Now, I wasn't going to comment on your comment because I don't really think this is the time or place but I feel strongly about this. One, it isn’t only in America, have you turned on the news? Because other countries are blowing each other up left and right. Second, guns don't kill people, people kill people. And more people should own protection for themselves. The 2nd Amendment should never be taken from the citizens of this country, as this is what our founding fathers created this wonderful country on. My husband's family is a military family so my views on this are probably very different from most. However, what people seem to fail to recognize is when they talk about gun control and taking guns from citizens, is there will always be guns and the bad people who horrendous stuff like this will always be able to get guns on the black market. The only people that will suffer from banning the 2nd Amendment are citizens that want home protections like me and my husband, not the bad people. This is a society issue, not a gun issue. 

Again, I apologize for commenting because I don't think comments like the original post is necessary at this point but since it was posted, I needed to comment.

We’re praying for the loss souls, the families and the community dealing with this tragedy.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lindsay, I would have to disagree w/you on two points you make above:
1. "guns don't kill people, people kill people"---I would say that while a gun can't kill on it's own, it does kill when in the hands of a human," and that this is not a mutually exclusive statement.
2. the understanding of what the 2nd amendment means---this is debatable and some would say it has to do w/collective militias & not individuals.

My opinion of guns is fostered in a very personal framework---having lost two brothers in two separate instances who were both killed by guns in the hands of someone unstable. 
I do believe this man was mentally unstable as I believe the two people who killed my brothers were, but they are still dead & were both killed by guns. I know that people will argue their particular points of interest, but whatever one believes, one thing remains true "guns in the wrong hands can forever change a person's life."


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

MalteseJane said:


> Sorry to say this : happens mostly ONLY in America. Why ? because you love soooo much your guns. And as long as it does not touch yourself you don't care about gun control. The Second Amendment was certainly good 200 years ago but not anymore today. This latest shooting will be on the news for another maybe 2 weeks (everybody praying and crying over it) and then everybody will have forgotten about it until next shooting. Oh sure, it's people that kill, NOT the guns. BUT if people would NOT HAVE guns they would not be able to kill people. And it would be difficult for one man to kill 30 people with a knife at one time.
> 
> Disclaimer : this is my own opinion and is not directed at any one in particular.
> 
> I am glad that his mother died too. Can you imagine living with that guilt of your own son killing so many people ? Not sure about this one, but they think he killed his brother too. So many families having to deal with such an horror just before Christmas. The ones who died are the lucky ones. The ones who are left are the ones who have to deal with the pain. I wonder what karma was or is in those people's life.


I agree with you 100%.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Sadly if that person didn't have access to guns, he would have used something else I'm sure... the theater shooter had his apartment rigged with explosives. We were in Japan in 2004 and missed being Saran gassed in the underground by 2 hours! Japan doesn't allow gun ownership.

No easy answers in this. in the last two shootings, Oregon Mall and Sandy Hook school, the guns were stolen, neither went out and bought them legally...
The theater shooter did buy legally, sadly. I wonder why they don't have stricter standards to purchase like FBI background checks on everyone, every time they buy a weapon or ammo..I'm a gun owner and I'm all for that!

I have to have an FBI background done every time I buy a hand gun or rifle in a gun store...doesn't bother me one bit, in fact I'd be worried if they didn't do that.
I think you should have a psych eval to buy a weapon too,on file for computer access when you buy any weapons or ammo...

But like I said a gun or a bomb is easy to make with simple hardware store supplies...
Have to change society and our view that life is cheap or if it annoys you kill it.. attitude...
It's the person holding the gun, no matter how they get it that is dangerous...

Assault weapons can either maliciously kill or it can protect, depends on who's behind the trigger....

Like I said, I've seen two people shot in front of me in my lifetime...when you've been 20 feet away from that, it changes your life too..


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

They just had on tv pictures of all those that were killed yesterday. 12 girls and 8 boys all 6 - 7 years old. All the adults killed were females trying to protect the children. It is still hard to believe that someone could kill innocent children. It is just heartbreaking watching the reports.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

I have a 6 year old girl and a 7 year old boy. I have to take the news in small doses or I'll lose it. It's just too much to try to comprehend and it's just devastating. That guy was sick, obviously, but I hope he rots in h#ll.


----------

